# French Drain



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

I have an area that has terrible drainage.

I need to run a French Drain about 60'. Went to Lowes and they want nearly $80 for a 10' piece of the EZ Flow product.

Anyone found this stuff for a good price?


----------



## Zak (8 mo ago)

Any reason you cant use this https://www.lowes.com/pd/ADS-4-in-x-100-ft-Corrugated-Perforated-Pipe/3305892?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-plb-_-ggl-_-LIA_PLB_142_Pipe-Fittings-_-3305892-_-local-_-0-_-0&ds_rl=1286981&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIlsmts6Oe-AIV-vLjBx1mtQ-BEAQYAiABEgLG8vD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds since this is what's typically used although not the best. I'd prefer to use perforated ABS or PVC pipe for better flow.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I had the same reaction on those EZ flow 10' sections. it would be convenient to use them because it comes wrapped with fabric AND include Styrofoam inside that wrapping. it would be super convenient and so much easier to install vs stone. but that cost is a bit crazy. If I end up doing a drain project this summer I would buy the perforated pipe and wrap separately and just use stone instead of Styrofoam.


----------

